# Speedy Ride for food-Olympic RoadRace Route-Sat 10th Sept



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

Once again we are doing the Olympic Road Race route. So successfully run by HaloJ in April.


Near flat as a pancake apart from a bit of a drag up Shere Road (but rewarded with a cracking long speedy descent to the lunch stop) & Box Hill, and we only do that once. (And it's really not that bad.)


It's a nice and speedy ride.

Starting & returning to/from Wellington Arch Hyde Park Corner. Leaving promptly at 8.30am. The route is 80 miles
Pub stop is the excellent Compasses in Gomshall, Surrey which has a cracking menu. Ask StuAff he will confirm.






Route *here*

Ianrauk
HaloJ
rb58
Martint235 +1
StuAff
CrockOfGold (Richmond Park)
Fly
Telesonic99 (maybe)
Sittingduck +1 (meet at Richmond Park)
Becs (Richmond Park)
Martok
Sapper
Mista Preston
Rich P
Redjedi (Richmond Park)
Topcat1
TrickyDicky
Ess
Flying Dodo
ZigZag


----------



## rb58 (8 Aug 2011)

Be rude not to.	Add me to the list please Ian.


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2011)

I was going to say add me to the list but I'm already on it  

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> I was going to say add me to the list but I'm already on it
> 
> Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2011)

An excellent opportunity to try something else on the menu..yup, count me in.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2011)

Seeing as we had such a great day today and this ride ain't that far off..a little bump. so come on.. sign up.. it's a cracking ride.


----------



## Becs (20 Aug 2011)

Maybe, depending on how speedy and whether I have to go to Liverpool for a conference that weekend! Will I be able to keep up on the tourer?


----------



## Mista Preston (20 Aug 2011)

I have positioned this ride with the wife..... we shall see


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2011)

Becs, you're quicker than User and his malfunctioning gears  I'd say you'd be perfectly OK with this route. You might not enjoy a couple of climbs much, but then I don't think anyone enjoyed Shere Hill that much in April!


----------



## gbs (21 Aug 2011)

Grrr! for the second time (re this route) I am conflicted. May I suggest a re-run in Oct/Nov?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2011)

gbs said:


> Grrr! for the second time (re this route) I am conflicted. May I suggest a re-run in Oct/Nov?



October is Kent Hilly with Martin
November is The Chilterns with Frank
December is Maldon with Abs 

But no reason why another date can't be arranged


----------



## HaloJ (22 Aug 2011)

There are a couple of glitches on that route which I'll iron out. One of them being the "roundabout" in front of the palace.  

Abs


----------



## CharlieB (22 Aug 2011)

Despite immense fun on the Surrey/Sussex on Saturday, can't do this 'un, I'm afraid (much as I'd really like to), as I'm in the York-Hull FNRttC, and won't be back until late afternoon-ish. Crikey, I've got a black tie dinner that night as well.


----------



## StuAff (22 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1499860"]
I heard that, Stu!


Shere Hill - yes, that was tough. 

I'll try and get a pass.

EDIT: Pass received. See you there.


Now - Cooper 42x16. Or Viva Pista 52x18.



[/quote]

Ahem...
[QUOTE 0"]
What upsets me th emost is that I'm always the slowest rider on rides.

Grace: "I'm really out of shape." After ride, when she leaves me behind. "I'm really out of shape compared to how fit I used to be."

Becs: "I'm slow. If you want to go faster feel free to leave me behind." Cue, few hundred metres later, me left behind.
[/quote]


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2011)

HaloJ said:


> There are a couple of glitches on that route which I'll iron out. One of them being the "roundabout" in front of the palace.
> 
> Abs



Easy fixed. We start from HPC as usual.


----------



## Fly (23 Aug 2011)

go on then...might aswell


----------



## Becs (24 Aug 2011)

definitely not going to the conference so I'm around . . . . . got to go to work before the start though


----------



## HaloJ (24 Aug 2011)

Updated route which starts and finishes at HPC rather than Admiralty Arch is here.....

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/663273

Abs


----------



## Martok (29 Aug 2011)

Put me down for this, please.

Yesterday I did the Maldon ride with Abs. It's my second 100+ ride of the year and I was quite comfortable doing it, plus it falls within the 14-15mph average of these rides. Stats here:

http://connect.garmi...ivity/110117495

Slower on the way back because we had a headwind, plus a monsoon with 20 miles to go and rain after that!

It probably helps that I'm 20lb lighter than when I last attempted the Maldon ride in January and 14lbs lighter than the Dover 100 mile ride in May, plus I'm cycling more regularly these days. 

It'll be interesting to see how I do this time compared to June when I did it with a 13.5mph average, I was 12lbs heavier then.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2011)

Good stuff Martok, and congrats with the weight loss.....
Your names on the list..


----------



## Martok (29 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Good stuff Martok, and congrats with the weight loss.....
> Your names on the list..



Thanks. 

The weight loss has still got a fair way to go, which I shall be working on in the coming months. I'm determined to continue to lose it and be slim and fit so I can participate in more CycleChat rides next year.


----------



## Sapper (1 Sep 2011)

Gents,

Space for one more?

This ride will be my longest for a while and the first on the new ride, but will be attempting JoG to Le in 3 weeks time or so so would be a good training ride.

I'm pretty average on flats at times doing 16-22 mph but up hill a tad slow

Not sure of the best route from Southgate to HPC thoughts?

Never cycled into central London before!!

Adrian


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2011)

You are more then welcome Sapper glad to have you along.
You are on the list.

Cycling in Central London isn't that bad as the traffic is usually all backed up and slow.


----------



## Sapper (1 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> You are more then welcome Sapper glad to have you along.
> You are on the list.
> 
> Cycling in Central London isn't that bad as the traffic is usually all backed up and slow.



Cheers..

hope i wont slow you down too much

I live in north London and work outside the M25 so cycle on the fringes not in the center!

Adrian


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Cheers..
> 
> hope i wont slow you down too much
> 
> ...



Slow us down? We have CrockOfGold on the ride... so i guarantee you wont slow us down..


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Gents,
> 
> Space for one more?
> 
> ...



Leaving it a bit late then...but we'll hopefully make good training partners for you. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sapper (1 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Leaving it a bit late then...but we'll hopefully make good training partners for you. Welcome aboard!



I have been training for the ride since May/june when I first agred to partake..

Not enough I suspect but time will tell

But thanks 

Adrian


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2011)

I did most of a LeJOG (long story..) in May/June...training started January 1. Depending on how many days you're taking you might be OK anyway. But like you say, time will tell.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499879"]
You wait, you scoffers - I have a shiny new bike!
[/quote]

Lol, look forward to seeing it..


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499879"]
You wait, you scoffers - I have a shiny new bike!
[/quote]

Looking forward to seeing it. Gears on this one?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2011)

Yep. Go for it Adrian. When you said 'yes' you were in full control of your faculties and cognisant of your abilities...you'll have fun!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499879"]
You wait, you scoffers - I have a shiny new bike!
[/quote]

Apparently your bike is like your missus User. you keep promising it a Friday night out and end up sitting indoors noshing, boozing and watching the box. 

Did the other bike break, or did you just want something else the same but clean? 

Have a lovely ride!


----------



## HaloJ (2 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Not sure of the best route from Southgate to HPC thoughts?



Easiest is the route I take. Bus lanes pretty much all the way so nice and quick with hardly any traffic hindrance.

A1 to Archway, A400 through Tufnell Park, Kentish Town to Camden. As you approach Camden pick up signs of Euston and follow to the A4200. Ride that down to Aldwych, keep right and get onto the Strand. Follow the Strand to Admiralty Arch, ride through up the Mall, wave to Queenie, up Constitution hill to Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/688337

Abs


----------



## Sapper (2 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Easiest is the route I take. Bus lanes pretty much all the way so nice and quick with hardly any traffic hindrance.
> 
> A1 to Archway, A400 through Tufnell Park, Kentish Town to Camden. As you approach Camden pick up signs of Euston and follow to the A4200. Ride that down to Aldwych, keep right and get onto the Strand. Follow the Strand to Admiralty Arch, ride through up the Mall, wave to Queenie, up Constitution hill to Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner.
> 
> ...



Thanks,

Having played with RWGPS last night that was one of the routes I was looking at, around 9 miles from my front door....

So that day will be a 100 plus!!

Are you doing the ride? If so perhaps we could meet up?


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Sep 2011)

I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?


----------



## HaloJ (2 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Having played with RWGPS last night that was one of the routes I was looking at, around 9 miles from my front door....
> 
> ...



I am indeedy. Although to get my September 100 requires that I do an extra two laps of Hyde Park at the end of the day before riding home. Martok will also be riding with us and likely doing the same two final laps. You must be over in New Southgate then if you're at 9 miles. We're just down the road in Muswell Hill. I'll have a look at how long it normally takes me. Could meet outside the church in Muswell if that suits?




Mista Preston said:


> I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?



Most certainly.


----------



## rb58 (2 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?



Of course you will....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?



yes


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?



Not a prayer.....


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2011)

I'm a definite maybe Ian. Confirmation asap.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I am now confirmed. Question is will I be able to keep up?



Surely you have noticed by now Clive, that everyone 'hangs back' and lets BigMat pretend he's in the lead...something to do with being seen alongside a grobag on wheels I believe...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2011)

rich p said:


> I'm a definite maybe Ian. Confirmation asap.



Bloody marvelous..


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Surely you have noticed by now Clive, that everyone 'hangs back' and lets BigMat *pretend he's in the lead*...something to do with being seen alongside a grobag on wheels I believe...



Ooooh that hurt!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ooooh that hurt!!!!



We love you - in that manly, unreachable way , Martin  At least you've never been guilty of the exploding shorts syndrome, so beloved by User and Davy.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499898"]
I'm now a 'no' due to having things that weekend to do.

Have a good ride everyone.
[/quote]

Alright mate... another time


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2011)

I may have a plus one. Been badgering people at work and now have one thinking about it. It may be his maiden ton too.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I may have a plus one. Been badgering people at work and now have one thinking about it. It may be his maiden ton too.



I may have a +1 from work too. Will confirm later this week when said person is back in the UK (currently getting a sickening tan, in The Med).


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I may have a +1 from work too. Will confirm later this week when said person is back in the UK (currently getting a sickening tan, in The Med).


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2011)

rich p said:


>





Down, boy!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499904"]
I'll meet you all in the Park with Ant. Richmond Park Gate.
[/quote]


Okey Dokey


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2011)

Just checked the long range weather forecast and it's looking very good....


----------



## Becs (4 Sep 2011)

What time will you be at Richmond gate? I may have to head there straight from work


----------



## Sapper (5 Sep 2011)

After the Hereford to Hay-on-Wye ride on Saturday which i struggled due tot eh hills and at 70 miles, I will be more cautious.

Including the ride to and from HPC this will be around a 100 miles the furthest I have cycled in one day.

What energy bars/gels do people recomnd?

I will browse the relevant forums later but any thoughts?

Adrian


----------



## Sapper (5 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I am indeedy. Although to get my September 100 requires that I do an extra two laps of Hyde Park at the end of the day before riding home. Martok will also be riding with us and likely doing the same two final laps. You must be over in New Southgate then if you're at 9 miles. We're just down the road in Muswell Hill. I'll have a look at how long it normally takes me. Could meet outside the church in Muswell if that suits?
> 
> 
> Most certainly.



Halo,

Thank you for our offer.

I would love to meet up at Muswell hill church, are you referring to the one opposite the cinema or the one that is now some youth center?

What time do you suggest we meet, I will have colony Hatch Lane to look forward to first!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499910"]
I suggest just before 9?
[/quote]

Nope.. 9.30-10am more like. Dependent if anyone is late, traffic etc


----------



## Becs (5 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nope.. 9.30-10am more like. Dependent if anyone is late, traffic etc



That might just be doable if the overground is running.


----------



## HaloJ (5 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Halo,
> 
> Thank you for our offer.
> 
> ...



The white church by the cinema on the roundabout.

On my own it takes about 30 minutes to HPC on a normal day but taking into account there'll be 3 of us riding from the North to the start, plus a likely headwind I'd suggest that we meet at 7:30am.


Food wise, I tend to eat Jordan's fusili bars. Whole or half before lunch to break the morning and possibly another during the latter half of the day depending on how the pace of the ride is. If I'm pushing I tend to eat more. I'll likely go through 4 bottles of water on the bike with a coke and j2o consumed as extra at lunch time.

There isn't a climb as large as the one you had on the Hereford ride so you should ace your first 100.

Abs


----------



## Sapper (5 Sep 2011)

Slight confusion n your post.

Do you want to RV at 0730 or slightly earlier say 0720?





HaloJ said:


> The white church by the cinema on the roundabout.
> 
> On my own it takes about 30 minutes to HPC on a normal day but taking into account there'll be 3 of us riding from the North to the start, plus a likely headwind I'd suggest that we meet at 7:30am.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaloJ (6 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Slight confusion n your post.
> 
> Do you want to RV at 0730 or slightly earlier say 0720?



7:30 will be fine. 

I see it going something like this

"Hi Adrian, I'm Abs this is Andy, ready?"
"Yup"
"Cool, let's rock then."
*cast pedals off into the sunrise.....


----------



## Becs (6 Sep 2011)

no overground running so I will have to bike it. If I can't make 8.30 "prompt" I will aim to meet you in Richmond park and cut through hammersmith. I have a variety of numbers so I'll keep in contact!


----------



## HaloJ (6 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> no overground running so I will have to bike it. If I can't make 8.30 "prompt" I will aim to meet you in Richmond park and cut through hammersmith. I have a variety of numbers so I'll keep in contact!



I'll give you a 6:30am wakeup phone call if you'd like.


----------



## Becs (6 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I'll give you a 6:30am wakeup phone call if you'd like.



No need for that kind of behaviour! :-) should be fine as long as stuff at work is ok


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nope.. 9.30-10am more like. Dependent if anyone is late, traffic etc



Are we looking at 0730 at the DT?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Are we looking at 0730 at the DT?



7.15
If easier can meet you at HPC


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2011)

Feeling a touch nervous about this ride now. My energy levels are really low and I've dropped around a stone due to not being able to eat properly for the last couple of weeks. Will see how I get on but may bail at the last minute.....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Feeling a touch nervous about this ride now. My energy levels are really low and I've dropped around a stone due to not being able to eat properly for the last couple of weeks. Will see how I get on but may bail at the last minute.....



Wuss....you polished off that huge plate of fish & chips at the Ypres last week..

Yeah no probs mate...take it easy... and stop feeling the hole in your gums with your tongue or it will take longer to heal.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Feeling a touch nervous about this ride now. My energy levels are really low and I've dropped around a stone due to not being able to eat properly for the last couple of weeks. Will see how I get on but may bail at the last minute.....



Aargh...get well soon.

Weather forecast not looking too good at moment- windy (tailwind for the ride back in at least!) and possibly some precipitation as well...


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Wuss....you polished off that huge plate of fish & chips at the Ypres last week..
> 
> Yeah no probs mate...take it easy... and stop feeling the hole in your gums with your tongue or it will take longer to heal.



I know but I still suffered on the ride back from Rye.

Not touching the socket at all!! Honest! It's on the long list of things I'm not allowed to do.


----------



## Becs (7 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Feeling a touch nervous about this ride now. My energy levels are really low and I've dropped around a stone due to not being able to eat properly for the last couple of weeks. Will see how I get on but may bail at the last minute.....




You can stick at the back with me on the tourer!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> You can stick at the back with me on the tourer!



Now that's an offer that you can't refuse...


----------



## Sapper (7 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> You can stick at the back with me on the tourer!



That will be three of us at the back, especially if the weather forecast is less favourable..

This will be my first 100 miler including the route to/from HPC


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> That will be three of us at the back, especially if the weather forecast is less favourable..
> 
> This will be my first 100 miler including the route to/from HPC



1: no one will be at the back unless your name is StuAff..







2: first 100 miler?.. brilliant.. time for the obligatory thumbs up piccie at the 100 mile mark... it's now traditional.


----------



## Sapper (7 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> 1: no one will be at the back unless your name is StuAff..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my 100 miles will be, depending on the route (and my stamina) be some where between HPC and home.....


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Sep 2011)

Me & User will be contesting the tail end spot, mefinks! And what's all this about rain?!


----------



## Sapper (7 Sep 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Me & User will be contesting the tail end spot, mefinks! And what's all this about rain?!



Don't worry about it ~SD the weather forecast appears to be changing every hour this week!!


----------



## HaloJ (7 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Well my 100 miles will be, depending on the route (and my stamina) be some where between HPC and home.....



Then I best ride back with you then so we can stop off and take the photo....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

Don't forget Norvern Mart..







And the dodgy cowboy.. Mark


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Don't forget Norvern Mart..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thanks for republishing that photo!! The front of the bike looks clean though


----------



## redjedi (7 Sep 2011)

I may be joining you all too if the weather is favourable, possibly from Richmond Park.

And to continue the thumbs up for 100 pics


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

nice one Luke....


----------



## Becs (7 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> I may be joining you all too if the weather is favourable, possibly from Richmond Park.
> 
> And to continue the thumbs up for 100 pics




That one hurt! 1st 100K on the Wednesday, 1st 100 miles on the Saturday ride back to home after 1st night ride. I just wish the fairies I saw had given me a push!


----------



## Sapper (7 Sep 2011)

With all these 100 mile 'thumbs up' photos, starting to feel the pressure 

Not been on the bike since Saturday either - having to go to the GP and offer some body fluids for tests...


----------



## topcat1 (7 Sep 2011)

sorry couldn't resist




i may join you on sat (depends on how much wind there is)


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> i may join you on sat (depends on how much wind there is)



Cut it out with that Wind nonsense TC.
Would be great to have you along.. you're on the list..


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Cut it out with that Wind nonsense TC.
> Would be great to have you along.. you're on the list..



+1. Shouldn't be that windy...


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that what she thought of Stevenage?


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Route *here*




Route for Garmin Edge?

Hi all

I have a Garmin edge (no extra maps). Is there a way of importing the route into my Garmin? I am aware that I will need to invest in the UK maps to make it really work...

But this is all new to me

Adrian


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Route for Garmin Edge?
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...



That's the original route from Admiralty Arch and not HPC. I made a modified route here.

Once you open that on the right hand side of the screen it tells you how to get it onto your Edge under the export tab.

Abs


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> That's the original route from Admiralty Arch and not HPC. I made a modified route here.
> 
> Once you open that on the right hand side of the screen it tells you how to get it onto your Edge under the export tab.
> 
> Abs



Thank you for your generous assistance, looking forward (albeit with trepidation) to Saturday's ride.

Adrian


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Route for Garmin Edge?
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...



Go to this link (link). That will show you how to get free (and perfectly legal) maps onto your Garmin. 

As to the route, if you go to the link Ian provided, it will take you to Ride With GPS. Create an account on there (again free). Choose the option to copy to your account (or profile it may be called). View it in your profile (under profile>routes) and you'll see on the left hand side about half way up a tab marked export. 

This is where it gets a bit tricky. You can choose a track which will just draw a line on the map on your Garmin for you to follow or a route which will actually beep at you and give instructions of when to turn etc. A route on a Garmin (certainly the 605) can only have 50 waypoints and if you start stripping them out, you can be left with some iffy maps.

I'd recommend the track option for now. You'll only need it if you lose the group and that shouldn't happen unless you intend being miles off the front.


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Go to this link (link). That will show you how to get free (and perfectly legal) maps onto your Garmin.
> 
> As to the route, if you go to the link Ian provided, it will take you to Ride With GPS. Create an account on there (again free). Choose the option to copy to your account (or profile it may be called). View it in your profile (under profile>routes) and you'll see on the left hand side about half way up a tab marked export.
> 
> ...



Thanks Martin

Will have a play tomorrow if time allows

Adrian


----------



## topcat1 (8 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'd recommend the track option for now. You'll only need it if you lose the group and that shouldn't happen unless you'r having a long whizzzzzz due to extended drinking of rum the nite before and your gps has fogged up coz of the heavy morning rain.



ftfy


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> ftfy



Ah yes, I'd forgotten you are the owner of the world's only non-waterproof GPS system!!!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ah yes, I'd forgotten you are the owner of the world's only non-waterproof GPS system!!!



Still I was impressed that he beat us to Cambridge albeit by using one of the ugliest routes he could dream of.


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Still I was impressed that he beat us to Cambridge albeit by using one of the ugliest routes he could dream of.



The A10 is very direct though! Not pleasant, not pretty, but very direct!


----------



## Ess (8 Sep 2011)

Hi there
How speedy do you need to be to do this ride?
Cheers
Ess




ianrauk said:


> Once again we are doing the Olympic Road Race route. So successfully run by HaloJ in April.
> 
> 
> Near flat as a pancake apart from a bit of a drag up Shere Road (but rewarded with a cracking long speedy descent to the lunch stop) & Box Hill, and we only do that once. (And it's really not that bad.)
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Ess said:


> Hi there
> How speedy do you need to be to do this ride?
> Cheers
> Ess




I would think minimum over the whole ride would be about 15mph avg with a rolling speed of about +/-20mph on the flats.


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I would think minimum over the whole ride would be about 15mph avg with a rolling speed of about +/-20mph on the flats.



Er, I'm not sure I can manage that for 100 miles on the tourer. Does this mean I can't come?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Er, I'm not sure I can manage that for 100 miles on the tourer. Does this mean I can't come?



Stop talking nonsense. You will be fine, stop trying to talk yourself out of it.
It's a very flat route with a couple of hills.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Stop talking nonsense. You will be fine, stop trying to talk yourself out of it.
> *It's a very flat route with a couple of hills.*



Hmmm....


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Er, I'm not sure I can manage that for 100 miles on the tourer. Does this mean I can't come?



Becs, we can stay together.......

See you Saturday, i have never done a 100 before most is around 78 though at my own pace with a few breaks....


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Welcomes along another new joinee to the ride. TrickyDicky


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Stop talking nonsense. You will be fine, stop trying to talk yourself out of it.
> It's a very flat route with a couple of hills.



I was just trying to make the point that the prescribed "speediness" can be off putting to people, myself included. What happened to the nice, inclusive, no one gets left behind ethos? 

Realistically any ride I have done over 50 miles has been at around a 13mph average and I have done one 100 miler in my life; so you can see why this ride is somewhat daunting!


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I was just trying to make the point that the prescribed "speediness" can be off putting to people, myself included. What happened to the nice, inclusive, no one gets left behind ethos?
> 
> Realistically any ride I have done over 50 miles has been at around a 13mph average and I have done one 100 miler in my life; so you can see why this ride is somewhat daunting!



We won't be leaving anyone behind. I'm bringing a newbie along from work who has never done a hundred before so if he turns out to be not so quick I'll be waiting at the back anyway.

And any SMRbtH that you've been on with me has been done at over 15mph average, even the one back from Southend that Arallsopp still hasn't forgiven me for.......


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

It wasn't with you Martin, pretty sure we limped back!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I was just trying to make the point that the prescribed "speediness" can be off putting to people, myself included. What happened to the nice, inclusive, no one gets left behind ethos?
> 
> Realistically any ride I have done over 50 miles has been at around a 13mph average and I have done one 100 miler in my life; so you can see why this ride is somewhat daunting!



What do you mean what happened to the nice, inclusive, no one does get left behind ethos? That ethos still stands, that has never changed. 

These rides were designed from the start as 'speedy' rides, hence the titles. This was so no one would be under any illusion as to what the ride entails. They are certainly not race pace but not a gentle pootle either. Usually 2 stops at most, with as little faffing about as possible.

We all know you ride well and this is one of the easier rides. You will be fine.


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> It wasn't with you Martin, pretty sure we limped back!



Nope I was there, or at least within 100 yards thanks to someone's (take a bow Mr Ianrauk) wrong turn, for your clipless moment...


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Welcomes along another new joinee to the ride. TrickyDicky



Met TrickyD last weekend on the Hereford ride..

Good to see you again TD


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Nope I was there, or at least within 100 yards thanks to someone's (take a bow Mr Ianrauk) wrong turn, for your clipless moment...



Ah, see I was so knackered my memory is buggered!


----------



## redjedi (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I would think minimum over the whole ride would be about 15mph avg with a rolling speed of about +/-20mph on the flats.






ianrauk said:


> Stop talking nonsense. You will be fine, stop trying to talk yourself out of it.
> It's a very flat route with a couple of hills.



Not being funny but those are quite high figures for a long ride like this.

I like to think I can keep up with most of these rides but I don't think I could get an average speed of 15mph on a route of this length. I can't even remember the last time I got an average speed of around 15mph on any length of ride (at least not without getting home in a sweaty mess).




Becs said:


> I was just trying to make the point that the prescribed "speediness" can be off putting to people, myself included. What happened to the nice, inclusive, no one gets left behind ethos?
> 
> Realistically any ride I have done over 50 miles has been at around a 13mph average and I have done one 100 miler in my life; so you can see why this ride is somewhat daunting!



I haven't said anything before but this is the reason I've been avoiding the "speedy" rides up till now. They are starting to sound more like club training rides, and if I wanted that I would join a cycling club. 
I've always seen Cycle Chat rides as more of a social event. Some of the rides may be more challenging than others i.e. being up to or over 100 miles, but with figures like that they can be very off putting for less experienced riders (or even riders who are capable but don't want to be racing around the countryside).


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> What do you mean what happened to the nice, inclusive, no one does get left behind ethos? That ethos still stands, that has never changed.
> 
> These rides were designed from the start as 'speedy' rides, hence the titles. This was so no one would be under any illusion as to what the ride entails. They are certainly not race pace but not a gentle pootle either. Usually 2 stops at most, with as little faffing about as possible.
> 
> We all know you ride well and this is one of the easier rides. You will be fine.



It just seems like everything at the moment is "superspeedy" tis all.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> Not being funny but those are quite high figures for a long ride like this.
> 
> It's a relative flat road route. The last time we did this it was near 16mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

Just to add my tuppence to this. I think everyone I've ever ridden with can manage this ride at those speeds. (Luke, you did the Harpenden ride at over 15mph and kept up when I was pushing for home afterwards!!!)

I think the "Speedy" is to distinguish these rides from the conversational FNRttC or Sunday rides.

Now if I'm feeling fit and energised, I can push the pace from the front if you like..... 

Anyway I won't be leaving my mate from work behind!


----------



## redjedi (8 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Just to add my tuppence to this. I think everyone I've ever ridden with can manage this ride at those speeds. (Luke, you did the Harpenden ride at over 15mph and kept up when I was pushing for home afterwards!!!)
> 
> I think the "Speedy" is to distinguish these rides from the conversational FNRttC or Sunday rides.
> 
> ...



I was just typing this as you posted

I've just looked through my Garmin recorded rides and the only ride I finished with an average speed of 14.9mph was the Harpenden ride in February which I rode up with big Mart. That ride at a couple of stops, nothing too long, and the ave. speed was due to our ride to and from the actual ride. 
We didn't hang around and was far from what I would call sociable. Needless to say I got home a sweaty mess 

The Maldon ride gave me an ave. moving speed of 13.8mph and although not the fastest rides out, was basically just a sprint back to London. 


And I'm sure all the regulars I know can finish this ride at those speeds, but what about all the possible new riders who aren't sure yet? They could well be put off by some of these quoted speeds.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> I was just typing this as you posted
> 
> I've just looked through my Garmin recorded rides and the only ride I finished with an average speed of 14.9mph was the Harpenden ride in February which I rode up with big Mart. That ride at a couple of stops, nothing too long, and the ave. speed was due to our ride to and from the actual ride.
> We didn't hang around and was far from what I would call sociable. Needless to say I got home a sweaty mess
> ...



The point being that no one is under any illusion as to what the speeds are.. hence Speedy ride in the title. If you feel you can't manage the speeds then don't come. It's simple Luke. The last thing we would want to do is get someone joining the ride under false pretences.


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

I'm not saying the rides are a bad idea, far from it, but what I was getting at is that the informal london rides in general don't appear as friendly and welcoming as they did a year ago when I signed up for my first one. Now I know all you chaps are nice people, and I know you wouldn't leave me behind, but I think the London rides are in danger of coming across a bit cliquey and intimidating for new people. There are many people, like me, who can actually go faster than they think they can, but they won't find out unless they try, and they won't try if they are intimidated. 

anyway see you saturday


----------



## Mista Preston (8 Sep 2011)

Luke - if you cant keep up I have got no bloody chance ! ! I aint quick unless I am going down hill !

Being put off by the speedy bit myself here is what I reckon. We ALL give it a go. Lets see how we get on and have some fun along the way.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I'm not saying the rides are a bad idea, far from it, but what I was getting at is that the informal london rides in general don't appear as friendly and welcoming as they did a year ago when I signed up for my first one. Now I know all you chaps are nice people, and I know you wouldn't leave me behind, but I think the London rides are in danger of coming across a bit cliquey and intimidating for new people, that's all.



Sorry Becs, I take offence at that you think the rides are unfriendly, cliquey & intimidating.

As I have said before, these rides were designed as speedy and challenging from the start. What has that got to do with cliquy or unfriendly? These rides are different then other Cycle Chat rides that are slower, the FNRttc and Sunday pootles. And have always been described as such.

Sometimes it makes you wonder why people bother.

edit: Sorry offence is too strong a word. I am more upset then offended that you think the rides are unfriendly.


----------



## Ess (8 Sep 2011)

Ok. Well possibly it could be faster than I'm used to but I'd like to come along if that's ok. If needs be I will drop out and make my own way as it's not in the sticks. I'm fine with the distance so there shouldn't be a problem whatever happens.
Cheers 
Ess



ianrauk said:


> I would think minimum over the whole ride would be about 15mph avg with a rolling speed of about +/-20mph on the flats.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Ess said:


> Ok. Well possibly it could be faster than I'm used to but I'd like to come along if that's ok. If needs be I will drop out and make my own way as it's not in the sticks. I'm fine with the distance so there shouldn't be a problem whatever happens.
> Cheers
> Ess



Be more then happy to have you along Ess.


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> anyway see you saturday



Indeedie

This will be my second CC ride; my first being the hereford ride last Saturday.

This will be my first ton as well.

So I am finding this ride slightly daunting - mixture of speed and length...

But because of that a good training ride for my JoG to LE ride.

I have been following the discussion with interest, and can see the comments of both sides.

But whilst Ian has maintained these rides are meant t be more challenging, they will not leave people behind...

When you are doing 100 miles you cannot waste time hanging around too much.

Averaging 15mph will take 7 hours. Plus lunch 8 hours.

Plus the odd 'forced stop' due to broken chain or puncture (We had both last weekend) and another hour is added as well.

So there has to be an element of speed and efficiency in organising the ride. But I also agree that some of the figures quoted can appear daunting...

Anyway enough of my ramblings and see you all on Saturday


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> When you are doing 100 miles you cannot waste time hanging around too much.
> 
> Averaging 15mph will take 7 hours. Plus lunch 8 hours.
> 
> Plus the odd 'forced stop' due to broken chain or puncture (We had both last weekend) and another hour is added as well.



I think there you have hit the nail on the head and that is exactly what people should be expecting!! 

I for one won't be expecting to be home before 5pm and then if you add Arallsopp's theorem, that will make 7pm


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry Becs, I take offence at that you think the rides are unfriendly, cliquey & intimidating.
> 
> As I have said before, these rides were designed as speedy and challenging from the start. What has that got to do with cliquy or unfriendly? These rides are different then other Cycle Chat rides that are slower, the FNRttc and Sunday pootles. And have always been described as such.
> 
> ...




I didn't say they ARE cliquey and intimidating, I said they are in danger of coming across that way to people that don't know you lot.

Obviously I know that you are all lovely


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I didn't say they ARE cliquey and intimidating, I said they are in danger of coming across that way to people that don't know you lot.
> 
> Obviously I know that you are all lovely




The whole story behind these rides Becs is that Halo, Martin and myself wanted to challenge ourselves a little more then the usual pootling CycleChat ride/sunday ride/fnrttc. Speedier and over a 100miles. once a month fast rides so we can complete the 100 mile a month challenge. They are certainly not in place of the other rides.

This is why we put speedy ride in the title and the speeds in the rides.
As I said before the last thing we would want is to get someone along who couldn't for some reason manage. That way people are under no illusion as to what the rides about. 

7 new 'Speedy' riders have signed up for this ride, 3 of those who have never met me/us before. More then any other so I like to think we must be doing something right.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Sep 2011)

If you cant keep up on a ride of such pace, dont go (or if you are unsure if you can manage, go with a get out plan where you can bail and find your own way home). 

Go on a more gentle ride, there are plenty about recently from what I've seen.

I dont see why anyone is making a fuss out of a few forumers meeting up to do a little bit more pacey riding and asking others if they would like to join. Some people like to ride at pace sometimes, nothing wrong with that. Cant be totally inclusive all the time.


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> The whole story behind these rides Becs is that Halo, Martin and myself wanted to challenge ourselves a little more then the usual pootling CycleChat ride/sunday ride/fnrttc. Speedier and over a 100miles. once a month fast rides so we can complete the 100 mile a month challenge. *They are certainly not in place of the other rides*.
> 
> This is why we put speedy ride in the title and the speeds in the rides.
> As I said before the last thing we would want is to get someone along who couldn't for some reason manage. That way people are under no illusion as to what the rides about.
> ...



I guess that's the problem, it feels like they are in place of the Sunday rides and I miss them! We haven't done a conventional Sunday ride for ages!


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> If you cant keep up on a ride of such pace, dont go




no need to be rude about it.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

These speedy rides came about from a group doing 100 mile a month rides. Yes they are intended for the faster riders as they are meant to be completed in a timely fashion. It isn't a ride that spends 6 hours getting to the halfway point and 6 hours getting back after a 2 hour break.

The rides have always been a day time ride and the pace comes about from the length of the day when they were first conceived. 100 miles at 14mph is just over 7 hours. Factor in the halfway lunch break and a level of faffing/regrouping/repairing and it creeps towards being a 10 or 11 hour ride.

As a person who has put in the effort to organise I'm also somewhat upset about the unfriendly comments. They have been what they are from the off and the speed of them has never been hidden. Some beautiful routes with great lunch stops have been created because of them and a lot of effort to ensure everyone who has participated has been comfortable and aware of the level of effort required.

We have had slower riders on the rides and they've got along fine although have tended to bail at the halfway mark. Those that then go on for the return leg pick up the pace to ensure the ride completes in a timely fashion, which was what happened on the Maldon ride you attended Luke (redjedi).

July's Maldon ride stats : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/102833885

June's Windsor ride stats : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/90328796
June was a relative sedate pace outbound with a brisk return for those doing the 100.

April's Olympic ride stats : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79539649
A wide range of rider abilites on this one with a level of regrouping involved after climbs.

March's Olympic ride stats : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/76004803
A ride I did solo and quick. Stats somewhat damaged but my ride average was 16 even with the Garmin mess up.

Ess, we'd be happy to have you along as we would have been when you enquired about July's Maldon ride. The Olympic route is somewhat easier than the Madlon ride as it's practically pan flat, excluding the climb of sheer road and box hill (which is gorgeous). We don't leave people behind but will encourage you to pedal when going downhill rather than cruising.

Abs


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Sep 2011)

**GROUP HUG**

Becs

I agree about the old skool SLR's! I have been thinking that we should try to start doing the casual HPC at 09:30 rides again. I think the main reasons for them to have been happening a lot less is that folk have been doing longer rides on the Saturdays and the summer is a temptation to squeeze in longer rides. I for one, would welcome the return of the 'turn up on the morning if you feel like it' Sunday rides.

Anyway - I am looking forward to this ride on Saturday, having participated in the April version 
Rolling avg for which was 14.9 (for me). A couple of hills, as Ian says but nothing monstorous. I think the pace was good and as you know, I am certainly no Wiggins (more of a Hushovd, if you ask me  ). A slight challenge without being way too fast. It will be good fun on Sat, for everybody and the run back into London, from the top of Boxhill will be wind assisted 


Ian

Spoke to my possible +1 this morning and she is still up for this. See you all on Sat, around 09:30 at Richmond gate!


Ant


----------



## Sapper (8 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> If you cant keep up on a ride of such pace, dont go



Sorry but I found that unnecessary offensive.

Additionally it helps to support the argument these these rides are exclusive to the the majority of the forum members.

just my pennies worth

Adrian


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> As a person who has put in the effort to organise I'm also somewhat upset about the unfriendly comments. They have been what they are from the off and the speed of them has never been hidden. Some beautiful routes with great lunch stops have been created because of them and a lot of effort to ensure everyone who has participated has been comfortable and aware of the level of effort required.




Abs, I didn't mean to upset anyone. I know you lot put a lot of effort into organising these things and I'm not denying that you have to make people aware of your intended pace etc. I was merely saying how I felt as a less strong rider who misses feeling like part of the group!


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1499989"]
Luke - you're faster than me. Becs about the same speed.

I did this route last year and only got dropped on the hills - Shere and Box. So you'll be fine.
[/quote]


Over 40 miles yes, over 100, I doubt it. Anyway whether we're fast enough wasn't really the point I was trying to make but in any case I'll be giving it a go (assuming the weather isn't awful/saturday morning's experiment doesn't go tits up/Ian doesn't kill me 1st  ).


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Sorry but I found that unnecessary offensive.
> 
> Additionally it helps to support the argument these these rides are exclusive to the the majority of the forum members.
> 
> ...



Indeed rob3rt's post was too blunt but that was said as a forum member and not as a participant of these rides.

Abs


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

Anyway, let's put this too bed.

I hope that everyone who is signed up will continue to be so. It is a ride of effort but we are inclusive, we don't drop you, we do regroup and we are supportive.

Oh and as for the weather, I expect that you WILL get wet at some point on Saturday but none of you are fair weather riders are you? 

Abs


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Oh and as for the weather, I expect that you WILL get wet at some point on Saturday but none of you are fair weather riders are you?
> 
> Abs



I am!!! Bit disappointed you can't control the weather yet Abs  although thankfully XC is now showing a dry day on Saturday.

Thanks to all who have organised these rides, they don't just happen (as I'm finding out with the October ride!!!) and do take a bit of effort to set up.

We seem to have a few new riders along on Saturday so let's have fun and persuade them to come along for some real pain in October........


----------



## redjedi (8 Sep 2011)

Perhaps I didn't say it properly. It's not the rides and their intentions which I was having an issue with it was more the way they were being described. 

I know these are part of the century a month challenge, but they started out as "rides for fish and chips" then "for food" which happened to cover 100 miles. They came across as much more sociable which could explain the 20 odd riders on the January ride to Maldon (in the middle of winter). There was an option to drop out half way or ride back which suited most. I've noticed fewer riders and (excluding this one) fewer newer riders and some regulars who I enjoy the company of on the more relaxed/shorter rides.

I'm sure I can keep up  but I didn't want them to become too exclusive to just the faster riders. Personally I was starting to be put off slightly even though I know full well I can keep up.

Perhaps we just needed to arrange more rides to satisfy all levels.

It was just something that was bugging me a bit. 

anyway....









Rob3rt said:


> If you cant keep up on a ride of such pace, dont go (or if you are unsure if you can manage, go with a get out plan where you can bail and find your own way home).



And there was no need for that.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> Perhaps we just needed to arrange more rides to satisfy all levels.



There is nothing stopping people from doing just that.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2011)

Latest Beeb forecast is light rain, 13 mph NW wind. Not too bad. XCWeather reckons a bit blowier, Metcheck slightly less breezy than the Beeb. Only a headwind as far as Guildford-ish, anyway....


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Latest Beeb forecast is light rain, 13 mph* SW *wind. Not too bad. XCWeather reckons a bit blowier, Metcheck slightly less breezy than the Beeb. Only a headwind as far as Guildford-ish, anyway....



Fixed that for you.

WUnderground is giving a 10% chance of rain and blowy. Starting misty (which BBC concured with) and remaining mostly cloudy for most of the day.

Although I've been soaked in monsoons that apparently didn't exist two weekends in a row so I'm expecting the same again.


----------



## jayonabike (8 Sep 2011)

I'd love to come along to this, it sounds right up my street. Shame I'm working friday night though. I'll have to book a Friday night off work so I can make one of these Saturday rides.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

you would be more then welcome Jay


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> There is nothing stopping people from doing just that.



Exactly!

As you & Abs have explained, these rides fit a particular niche, which is fine with me.

If it's not looking too damp, I might even turn up!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Exactly!
> 
> As you & Abs have explained, these rides fit a particular niche, which is fine with me.
> 
> If it's not looking too damp, I might even turn up!



Adam, we have seen very little of you this year.. we need some Adam's amazing adventures.
And I would be honoured if you manage to join us. I'm gonna put you down for a maybe anyway.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Adam, we have seen very little of you this year.. we need some Adam's amazing adventures.
> And I would be honoured if you manage to join us. I'm gonna put you down for a maybe anyway.




I can only agree. Though the Durness to Dover epic is a very fitting reason! Dun Run III hasn't been rescheduled yet, if another London orbital happens I'd certainly fancy that too...
Perhaps we should have a 2012 ride ideas thread?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> I can only agree. Though the Durness to Dover epic is a very fitting reason! Dun Run III hasn't been rescheduled yet, if another London orbital happens I'd certainly fancy that too...
> Perhaps we should have a 2012 ride ideas thread?



It's about time a Stuey led ride was organised.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It's about time a Stuey led ride was organised.



Happy to do so!


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1500010"]
I'd be happy to lead a ride, but not all the organsing a nice route and everything else. I'm a vet of main roads, I love them. A ride with me leading would be to follow the A5 from Marble Arch up to Milton keynes and back - that's a 100 miles with some hills thrown in as well for good measure.
[/quote]

For me, I'd happily have a go at leading and sorting a route. I know what you mean though Lee. It depends on the main road really- and the kind of road you might be comfortable with on your own, you might not want to lead others on to. That said, given the choice between some potholed track with huge piles of gravel (of which I have ridden too many) and the A-something or other, more often than not it'll be the latter for me.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> For me, I'd happily have a go at leading and sorting a route. I know what you mean though Lee. It depends on the main road really- and the kind of road you might be comfortable with on your own, you might not want to lead others on to. That said, given the choice between some potholed track with huge piles of gravel (of which I have ridden too many) and the A-something or other, more often than not it'll be the latter for me.


There is a fair bit of work involved. Like Lee, I'm a main road guy when I want to get somewhere. 

So you have to plot a route that looks ok and on quiet roads. Then you've got to actually ride it to make sure it works. Then there's the stops to organise..... 

I for one am glad I'm only running the one ride. All credit to the people that organise these regularly for us


----------



## redjedi (9 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I for one am glad I'm only running the one ride. All credit to the people that organise these regularly for us



I've only done the one ride and even though I managed to get the route organised by a few people, I appreciate how tricky it can be and the work done by those who do them regularly.

I'm considering doing the October Windsor ride again this year. 

When is your ride Martin? FNR is on the 14th so I may try and do it on the last weekend of the month just before the clocks go back (unless that clashes with yours)


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> I've only done the one ride and even though I managed to get the route organised by a few people, I appreciate how tricky it can be and the work done by those who do them regularly.
> 
> I'm considering doing the October Windsor ride again this year.
> 
> When is your ride Martin? FNR is on the 14th so I may try and do it on the last weekend of the month just before the clocks go back (unless that clashes with yours)



Mine is scheduled for the 22nd Oct. I'm on the FNR too so that may be my lot for October.


----------



## rb58 (9 Sep 2011)

Depending on the time we get to the top of Box Hill tomorrow, I may take User10571's route from there to Croydon and home as I've a 4am start on Sunday to drive to Exeter and back dropping off my son back at Uni so don't want to be too late home.

See you all tomorrow.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## rb58 (9 Sep 2011)

Looks like we might have a stiff-ish headwind for the first part of the ride. But warm, and hopefully dry.


----------



## HaloJ (9 Sep 2011)

Probably a smidgen late with this update but......

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/687606

This is a slight route correction that I noticed when I was uploading to my Garmin. On the second pass of Richmond Park the route left the park at Queens which is incorrect as the route should actually turn right and head through the top part of the park along Sawyers Hill. Sorry for the snafu.

Abs


----------



## stevevw (9 Sep 2011)

Hope you all have a good ride tomorrow, sad to be missing this one. But I will be thinking of you while driving down through France. Will have to cheer myself up with a nice bottle of Red in the evening while sitting next to the pool.

See you all down at the Velodrome when I get back.


----------



## rb58 (9 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Probably a smidgen late with this update but......
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/687606
> 
> ...



Nice one Abs. I'm really looking forward to this one - especially the lunch at the Compasses - where I'll be having whatever Stu has....

Ross


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

rb58 said:


> Nice one Abs. I'm really looking forward to this one - especially the lunch at the Compasses - where I'll be having whatever Stu has....
> 
> Ross





Hope you're hungry then?


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hope you're hungry then?



If he rides fast enough, he will be.


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Sep 2011)

see you all at HPC at 8.20. I plan on leaving at 7am to avoid my lateness and give me enough time for a quick Mc Pi**


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

you going straight to HPC Clive?


----------



## Becs (9 Sep 2011)

What are the chances of listening to the rugby on the way round? :-)


----------



## Sapper (9 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> What are the chances of listening to the rugby on the way round? :-)



If you have a smart phone with a radio.......


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2011)

Going into Victoria again, getting the 6.20 which gets in 8.16.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> What are the chances of listening to the rugby on the way round? :-)



I'm working on a way to listen to one earpiece but may be dangerous


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> you going straight to HPC Clive?



i reckon, gonna take it easy on the way up


----------



## jayonabike (9 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> What are the chances of listening to the rugby on the way round? :-)


----------



## Becs (9 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm working on a way to listen to one earpiece but may be dangerous



Nah, we'll be in the country, headphones will be fine! 

Open's can of worms . . . . .


----------



## Sapper (9 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Nah, we'll be in the country, headphones will be fine!
> 
> Open's can of worms . . . . .



A debate that is best kept in the appropriate threads in the commuting section (I think)

But i will cycle with head phones


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

latest weather forecast is that there may be a couple of showers but it will be warm. So Clive...leave the arm and leg warmers at home.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> latest weather forecast is that there may be a couple of showers but it will be warm. So Clive...leave the arm and leg warmers at home.



Everyone leave the f******, p******* , ******** armwarmers at home!!! It's still summer for another 11 days!!!


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Everyone leave the f******, p******* , ******** armwarmers at home!!! It's still summer for another 11 days!!!



can i bring my gillet?


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> can i bring my gillet?



Have you ever seen the film "A Knight's Tale". This is a bit just after they meet Chaucer where the ginger one goes to explain what will happen if Chaucer double crosses them:

" andI will fong you, until your insides are out, your outsides are in, yourentrails will become your extrails I will w-rip... all the p... ung. Pain, lotsof pain.". That's what will happen if you bring your gillet....


----------



## zigzag (9 Sep 2011)

this ride is looking v.good, i was watching this thread for a while until as i had other plans arranged. it turns out i can be a bit flexible now and do a part of the route, then peel off back home. sorry i know it's quite rude to ask to join in a night before - but i promise to behave and not cause any trouble!


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2011)

zigzag said:


> this ride is looking v.good, i was watching this thread for a while until as i had other plans arranged. it turns out i can be a bit flexible now and do a part of the route, then peel off back home. sorry i know it's quite rude to ask to join in a night before -* but i promise to behave and not cause any trouble!*



First time for everything I suppose!!






Be good to see you again zigzag although naturally I'm in complete awe of your PBP achievement!!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

zigzag said:


> this ride is looking v.good, i was watching this thread for a while until as i had other plans arranged. it turns out i can be a bit flexible now and do a part of the route, then peel off back home. sorry i know it's quite rude to ask to join in a night before - but i promise to behave and not cause any trouble!



Mate, you are more then welcome to join us. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

22 people signed up for this ride.. more then any other we have done.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Sep 2011)

Off for an early night soon. See you at Richmond gate about 09:30. Will check the thread in the morning, for any last minute changes.


----------



## telesonic99 (9 Sep 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## redjedi (9 Sep 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> See you at Richmond gate about 09:30.



Same here.


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

Somewhat shoot-faced.

Positives - may have just sorted my post doctoral fellowship (cos I chatted up "the fit bird in the stripes" - her ass was amazing!!!!) negatives - poss will be too hungover to a long ride tomorrow! Will communicate via Luke!


----------



## Sapper (10 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Somewhat shoot-faced.
> 
> Positives - may have just sorted my post doctoral fellowship (cos I chatted up "the fit bird in the stripes" - her ass was amazing!!!!) negatives - poss will be too hungover to a long ride tomorrow! Will communicate via Luke!



A a fellow scientist...

Well done

Hope to see you in two hours time 

A lovely sun rise, and currently barely a beeze in the tree tops...

Adrian

*PS*

Will be the fat geezer wearing a H4H cycle shirt....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2011)

nice and warm too


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> A a fellow scientist...
> 
> Well done
> 
> ...



We had a cracker of sunrise too in Bromley.


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> nice and warm too



What was that I needs my Armwarmers?


----------



## topcat1 (10 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Somewhat shoot-faced.
> 
> Positives - may have just sorted my post doctoral fellowship (cos I chatted up "the fit bird in the stripes" - her ass was amazing!!!!) negatives - poss will be too hungover to a long ride tomorrow! Will communicate via Luke!



does she ride a bike?


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Sep 2011)

A bit grey and moist in darkest Luton, and I see the BBC have sploshed a load of rain around the south-east for today, which wasn't supposed to be there yesterday.

However, I'm on my way......

See you at HPC.


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2011)

Also on my way....


----------



## Sapper (10 Sep 2011)

About to cycle to Muswell Hill to Meet Halo and partner.

See you later


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

In no fit state I'm afraid. I'm going to go to Richmond park this afternoon though so maybe I'll see u guys on the way back!


----------



## zigzag (10 Sep 2011)

apologies for no show. i got ready, went out, then had to come back due to stomach playing up. then set off to hpc again and by the time i reached the arch it was 8:36. i thought you'd might just been gone, but somehow wasn't in a mood to chase. so just did a lap around hyde park and came back home. going out for brekkie with mrs z now.
hope you all had a lovely ride.


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> does she ride a bike?



I didn't ask her, although sadly she was a lot better looking from the back!  

(P.S. was being a "wingman" for someone connected to the post-doc, not chatting her up for myself!)


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1500054"]
Forecast too wet - bailing out. 
[/quote]


Do you want to do a few laps of Richmond park later if the weather is ok?


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2011)

Bugger..
forgot the factor 50....


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Sep 2011)

84 miles for me and hardly a speck of rain  An excellent group ride and some fine sunshine at the lunch stop (yes User, it was sunny!) Feet hurting in the last few miles and my +1 was feeling the strain also. Thanks to Abs and Ian for organising. More to follow, after I have had time to reflect on the days events 

I told Rozz I would send her the link for this thread, so she can read the write ups and look at the piccies. She may even register to say thanks!



Ant


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Sep 2011)

Home, wet, knackered, great ride, great company, 108 miles, time for a beer


----------



## rb58 (10 Sep 2011)

Big thanks to Abs and Ian for organising and marshalling us today. Thoroughly enjoyed it, even if some of the roads were a little busy. A good turn out as well - about 20 I think - one of the best for theses 'rides for food'. Great to see some new faces - I hope we didn't scare you off and that'll be back for more.

The Compasses coped well getting the food out, although I'm not sure I'll recommend a 'sausage plowmans' to Cavendish when he's doing the route for real in 2012.

After I left you at Box Hill I had a super speedy ride back to home, arriving about 4.15pm, and completely dry. I hope you were all as lucky! 

No century for me this week - shade over 91 miles in total. 

Thanks for your company today, and see you on the next one.

Ross


----------



## Sapper (10 Sep 2011)

rb58 said:


> Big thanks to Abs and Ian for organising and marshalling us today. Thoroughly enjoyed it, even if some of the roads were a little busy. A good turn out as well - about 20 I think - one of the best for theses 'rides for food'.



Seconded.

A big thanks to Abs Ian, Dave and another sprinter who ensured we didnt get to lost...

Great company and did about 112 miles having got in about 20 minutes ago (Ish) 

Sipping tea!

Adrian


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2011)

Topcat stopped by and said hello to me, much appreciated!!!


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2011)

Back, having made the next Pompey train in plenty of time. My mileage for today is a mere 81 or so. Not exactly bothered, as I did 1.7 centuries on the Martlets FNRttC  User's weather forecasting skills are worse than Simon's cat...thankfully it was (mostly) fine weather for it. Tried to rain for about five minutes, barely got damp. I'm sure the ride was more enjoyable and entertaining than the rugby...!! Not quite sure what happened in Richmond/Putney, but no harm done, everyone got back to HPC OK. 
Thanks riding buds old and new. Ess did really well, and Rozz certainly has a mean turn of speed (though you won't be surprised I'm unconvinced cutting out carbs during exercise is a good idea!). Hope the fantastic turn-out (last minute quitters  absentees notwithstanding) continues.
See you all soon hopefully.


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2011)

Mike's post reminded me: saw Mark Grant at HPC, on his way home from Hull...


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

I think User's weather predictions had something to do with the 2 bottles of wine he drank last night! 

At least I was honest about my reasons for absence . . . ;-)

I ended up doing 15 miles, including a clipless moment (which was better than the collision I was avoiding), then hit the Roebuck in Richmond for a cheeky couple of pints with Luke and User. Feeling much better now :-)


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I think User's weather predictions had something to do with the 2 bottles of wine he drank last night!
> 
> At least I was honest about my reasons for absence . . . ;-)
> 
> I ended up doing 15 miles, including a clipless moment (which was better than the collision I was avoiding), then hit the Roebuck in Richmond for a cheeky couple of pints with Luke and User. Feeling much better now :-)



Indeed you were honest. Good pub, btw, isn't it?


----------



## Becs (10 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Indeed you were honest. Good pub, btw, isn't it?



I am a big fan. Xmas party possibilities were discussed . . .


----------



## musa (10 Sep 2011)

thanks becs for today although a bit short didnt catch the other chaps name


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2011)

Sapper said:


> Seconded.
> 
> A big thanks to Abs Ian, Dave and *another sprinter* who ensured we didnt get to lost...
> 
> ...



Is that me or should I start feeling hurt??


----------



## HaloJ (10 Sep 2011)

Myself and Andy are back , washed and fed. Just over 104 miles after a few laps of Regent's Park. I'll post more layer but first Dr Who.


----------



## rb58 (10 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Is that me or should I start feeling hurt??



It was me! It was me! Never been called a sprinter before :-)


----------



## topcat1 (10 Sep 2011)

I'm knackered, 270 miles for me..........................................for the week  100.9 today








ok my brain's turned to spam who's who? (and what is rich upto??)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157627639997154/


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Sep 2011)

I think I did just over 90 miles in the end.

Cracking day out, although I didn't need to take the waterproof which was a double whammy as I couldn't find my Montane thingie which takes up far less space than the jacket I'd brought.

There was a nice bit of sun so User really missed out.

Well done everyone and thanks for the company.



Here's a few photos of people enjoying themselves:-

















Except when they're waiting for food......







All of the photos can be seen here


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> TrickyDicky, RedJedi, rb58, StuAff, Mista Preston, HaloJ, Martok, Rich P, Ess (Trying to hide), MartinT235, Flying Dodo, Telesonic, MEEE, Mark, Rozz, Fly, Sittingduck, Sapper.
> 
> ok my brain's turned to spam who's who? (and what is rich upto??)
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...57627639997154/


----------



## topcat1 (10 Sep 2011)

thanks Ian,
some new faces today




Sapper




Telesonic




Mark




Tricky Dicky




Rozz


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your company and to Abs and Ian especially for the set-up. 

Really enjoyed the ride , the lunch and the weather. 

Great set of photos too Adam.


----------



## Sapper (11 Sep 2011)

Call me stupid but did a 60 minute spin class this morning.....


My last training ride before I start my challenge is here..

http://www.action.org.uk/action_arrows_100/100km_route 

Regarded on the difficulty scale of 8/10

*AA 100KM Route
Actual Distance: 102KM / 63.4 miles
Metres Climbed: 813m
Max Gradient: 8.61%
Average Gradient: 0.91%
Difficulty: 8/10
Feed Stations x 3 *


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2011)

^ Looks a nice ride, Sapper. This is Adam / flying dodo territory! Don't be surprised if he appears flying walking through the air. Waddesdon Manor is a super place to start - and finish. (Free samples from the cellar to all participants? ) Good luck.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2011)

I can see what you are thinking from your expression Adam - the jacket spoils the picture...really throws the colour balance out. Better without methinks


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Looks a nice ride, Sapper. This is Adam / flying dodo territory! Don't be surprised if he appears flying walking through the air. Waddesdon Manor is a super place to start - and finish. (Free samples from the cellar to all participants? ) Good luck.



You're right, old chap. 

Sapper - you won't have many problems with that ride, as the last half is almost flat. How they can say 8/10 on a difficulty scale is beyond me, as you did far more climbing yesterday.

Good luck, and enjoy the views.


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2011)

That does look like a good route (and thanks for bringing it to my attention, Sapper). Adam's right - a lot of it is flat. You've got one of the easier ascents of the Chiltern ridge, and a great swoop down to Tring. Unfortunately next Sunday will be the first chance Mrs W and I get to spend time together for a while - I'm away all week. One of the advantages of living around here is that you don't need to wait for someone else to organise a ride, so I shall mentally reserve the route for another clear day.


----------



## Sapper (11 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> That does look like a good route (and thanks for bringing it to my attention, Sapper). Adam's right - a lot of it is flat. You've got one of the easier ascents of the Chiltern ridge, and a great swoop down to Tring. Unfortunately next Sunday will be the first chance Mrs W and I get to spend time together for a while - I'm away all week. One of the advantages of living around here is that you don't need to wait for someone else to organise a ride, so I shall mentally reserve the route for another clear day.



Well when Ive done it, i will upload it to ridewithgps for you if you like?

Looking forward to it, doing it with another friend who is also on the challenge, hence why we have coughed up £28squids!


----------



## Trickydicky (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks Very Much Ian & Halo for organising it.


----------



## HaloJ (12 Sep 2011)

Good ride all. Miscommunication at the end of the day left me as a back marker waiting for the slower riders to catch up. Unfortunately that wasn't to happen as they had already been ushered on and past so I was left on my tod to catch up as fast as possible, not easy when everyone's got a 20 minute head start. :?

Once we'd regrouped back at the start and said our goodbyes myself, Sapper, Martok, Topcat and Fly rode off for a few laps around Regent's before heading our seperate ways.

Well done to Sapper for his first 100! Obligatory 100 miles thumbs up photo featuring Martok, Sapper and Fly.







Full size photo can be downloaded here.

Stats for the day : I did just over 104 miles in total and broke my top speed by reaching 44.9mph. Garmin data : here.

Abs


----------



## redjedi (12 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Stats for the day : I did just over 104 miles in total and broke my top speed by reaching 44.9mph. Garmin data : here.
> 
> Abs



I was going to ask you how fast you went down that hill. According to my Garmin it said I broke the 50mph barrier for the first time 

I need to upload it to some sites to see if they say anything different.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2011)

Well done for the 100 miler Sapper. It was nice to met and ride with you. 
Hope you enjoyed the ride and hope to see you on one of the other rides. (And that goes for all the new riders



).


20 people! it seem's these rides are getting more popular as the year goes by. Thank you all for making the effort to come along. It was a great mix of old Cycle Chat faces and new.

It was a really lovely ride. The overall pace was not too fast and not too slow and served up some cracking cycling. A few busy roads to contend with but this is the Olympic Road Race route and they will have closed roads to help them along. But it did have some cracking country lanes and views that more then made up for the traffic. 
I was very pleased to see that everyone managed to cycle up both Shere Hill and Box Hill 



, and the descent into Gomershall is Cycling heaven.

The traffic when we got back into London was friggin' horrendous due to roadworks which meant we got a bit split. So sorry about that.

The weather was pretty good and even the sun shined now and again. We did have a little shower of rain after Box Hill but nothing major... so User sort out your bit of seaweed.....

A big cheers to TC1 for helping out with the back marking/way marking and for the splendiferous photo's as usual

We will be doing this ride again in the new year... maybe even before.

*Next months ride* (Martin's) is next on October the 22nd. It's a very nice mix of climbs, rolling hills and speedy parts of about 120 miles to Rye and back. No doubt about it, It's a leg stretcher and an ideal ride for those who want to push themselves a little more. But it's worth it for the gigantic plate of Fish and Chips at the Ypres Castle Pub. So hope to see some of you then.

ps. Q: When does a Sausage Baguette become a Sausage Ploughman's?


----------



## Sapper (12 Sep 2011)

Halo, Ian and every one else...

It was a pleasure, and I hope to do a few more rides when my other 'interest' allows.

Though my next challenge is the 1000 miles or so from JoG down to LE...

Adrian


----------



## HaloJ (12 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> I was going to ask you how fast you went down that hill. According to my Garmin it said I broke the 50mph barrier for the first time
> 
> I need to upload it to some sites to see if they say anything different.



I checked elsewhere. Ride with GPS says I achieved 48.8mph on the same section. I'll stick with what Garmin says though as a point in reference. I know I was doing 38mph when Ross and Adrian passed me as I checked! Although I discovered at lunch they were both riding a 52 crank. I ran out of legs on my lowly 50x11 combination.


----------



## Martok (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks to Abs for all the planning she did for this route (and for everything else, she's ace



) and to the organising she and Ian did.

This was my third CycleChat ride for food this year. both of the previous ones (Maldon in January and Dover in May) I had found a struggle, partly due to the weather not being great but mostly because I was just plain unfit and overweight. This time was different - there was still some challenge to it for me but I felt comfortable keeping up with everyone. Shere Hill was the worst for me, I did have to stop going up that but I was please that I made it up box Hill in one hit (albeit slowly). That was my challenge for the day and I achieved it.





I was also rather pleased at the comments about my weight loss from various people. Thanks for the confidence booster.



Hopefully the next time I do one of these rides I'll be even slimmer.

Stats for the day: just over 104 miles with a max of 44.5 mph.


----------



## Ess (12 Sep 2011)

Howdy folks

Lovely to meet you all on Sat. 

Special thanks to Ian for being my personal draft excluder. Also to Abs for babysitting up Shere Hill. That was my 5th 100 miler of the year and it was quite an 'eye balls out' ride for me. I can imagine if I cycled more regularly or commuted I think the pace would be fine. I would heartily recommend it to any newby interested (who had a good pace) because you are a welcoming and encouraging group. I'll try to keep up the good work and hope to see you sooooon.

Ess

p.s. Good to see the group photos are nicely out of focus.....


----------



## HaloJ (12 Sep 2011)

Ess said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> Lovely to meet you all on Sat.
> 
> ...



*whispers "Box Hill"*


----------



## Ess (12 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> *whispers "Box Hill"*




Oh yeah!


----------



## topcat1 (12 Sep 2011)

Ess said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> Lovely to meet you all on Sat.
> 
> ...



erm!..........you do know i was riding behind you all day


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2011)

LOL ^^^

And did everyone see the copper at the bottom of Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park trying to nab speeding cyclists?


----------



## HaloJ (12 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> LOL ^^^
> 
> And did everyone see the copper at the bottom of Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park trying to nab speeding cyclists?



Yes, I waved.


----------



## Sapper (12 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Yes, I waved.



Makes two of us 

_*Edited:*_

My Stats for the ride

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/113898121 

Time: 07:54:48 Moving Time: 07:43:30 Elapsed Time: 12:35:52 Avg Speed: 14.2 mph Avg Moving Speed: 14.5 mph Max Speed: 43.3 mph


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Sep 2011)

I was proceeding down the hill in an orderly manner at around 19.999 mph (or thereabouts) and I noticed the copper stepping towards me. Fly was zooming up behind me, but fortunately he slowed up and didn't go past me, but I thought the copper was going to do something.


----------



## Mark One (12 Sep 2011)

Hi all

FIRST EVER POST ALERT ! ! !

Thanks everyone for a great day out on Saturday, and for being very welcoming to a first timer. Really enjoyed meeting you all, and I hope you all enjoyed the last leg back into London.

If you're going somewhere exciting in future - give me a call and I'll tag along. Abs was talking about home made malt loaf and I wouldn't want to miss that.

Martin has already signed me up for his October trip to Rye - so hopefully I'll see some of you again there.

Mark


----------



## Ess (13 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> erm!..........you do know i was riding behind you all day



Grrrr !!!


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

Ah the hazards of cycling in front of Dave!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> erm!..........you do know i was riding behind you all day



Topcat - "The indisputable leader of the gang". The only leader always at the rear eh, Dave?  Surely, now you can change gear at the flick of a switch, it is easy to focus on portraiture along the peloton...isn't it?


----------



## frank9755 (13 Sep 2011)

Di2 with arsecam option!


----------



## BentMikey (14 Sep 2011)

Hey Dave, how's Di2 vs no gears and no brakes?


----------



## Rozza (14 Sep 2011)

What a ride !!!!! Huge thanks to Abs for leading the way. Loved it  x 

Lovely to meet everyone. Great group of peeps. 

This is my first ever post on a forum of any type. Wow, think Im in a chat room.

Got asked a tough security question. If you have 4 apples and eat 1 how many do you have left. Nearly didnt manage to sign up. ha ha 

Looking foward to the next ride. Plenty of protein on protein should get me through it.

Hope to see you all soon


----------



## martint235 (14 Sep 2011)

Rozza said:


> What a ride !!!!! Huge thanks to Abs for leading the way. Loved it  x
> 
> Lovely to meet everyone. Great group of peeps.
> 
> ...



And here is a ride that will require plenty of protein!! I would suggest throwing in some carbohydrates too!! (I can recommend the fish and chips!)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Sep 2011)

Carbs = win

Load up on pizza... never done me any harm 


Welcome to the forums Rozza!


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2011)

Rozza said:


> What a ride !!!!! Huge thanks to Abs for leading the way. Loved it  x
> 
> Lovely to meet everyone. Great group of peeps.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CC Rozz, glad you enjoyed it. 


PS: You need carbs, honest


----------



## Sapper (15 Sep 2011)

Abs,

Thanks for the photo and your kind words, much appreciated

Adrian




HaloJ said:


> Good ride all. Miscommunication at the end of the day left me as a back marker waiting for the slower riders to catch up. Unfortunately that wasn't to happen as they had already been ushered on and past so I was left on my tod to catch up as fast as possible, not easy when everyone's got a 20 minute head start. :?
> 
> Once we'd regrouped back at the start and said our goodbyes myself, Sapper, Martok, Topcat and Fly rode off for a few laps around Regent's before heading our seperate ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapper (15 Sep 2011)

Welcome Ross

Great to see you here in these forums...

ADrian 




Rozza said:


> What a ride !!!!! Huge thanks to Abs for leading the way. Loved it  x
> 
> Lovely to meet everyone. Great group of peeps.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

I heard a rumour you may be doing this again sometime ?


----------



## HaloJ (15 Sep 2011)

Yay Rozz! 

Carbs are most certainly needed for longer more strenuous rides as they are used to produce glycogen from your slow energy release fat stores. On a no carb eating regime you will have lower glycogen production capabilities and once the carbs run out glycogen production stops. Whilst a protein diet contains a lot of glycogen and glycogen is needed to kick start the carb/fat glycogen production it is a fast burn energy source. Once the glycogen runs out the body turns to the next readily available source in the muscles. Unfortunately the body doesn't then use this energy source to access the fat as there are no carbs to bond with so it burns muscles instead. When the body is burning muscle it's not picky and burns all muscle including that of the exerting heart.

I'd suggest loading up on carbs/protein with pasta carbonara the evening before and having some carbs at lunch time of the ride. It shouldn't make a difference to a diet as the energy is going to be used burning the fat stores through out the day.

Abs


----------



## Mista Preston (15 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Yay Rozz!
> 
> Carbs are most certainly needed for longer more strenuous rides as they are used to produce glycogen from your slow energy release fat stores. On a no carb eating regime you will have lower glycogen production capabilities and once the carbs run out glycogen production stops. Whilst a protein diet contains a lot of glycogen and glycogen is needed to kick start the carb/fat glycogen production it is a fast burn energy source. Once the glycogen runs out the body turns to the next readily available source in the muscles. Unfortunately the body doesn't then use this energy source to access the fat as there are no carbs to bond with so it burns muscles instead. When the body is burning muscle it's not picky and burns all muscle including that of the exerting heart.
> 
> ...



Mars Bars???


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I heard a rumour you may be doing this again sometime ?



C'mon on down squire.....


----------



## Becs (15 Sep 2011)

I'm amazed anyone could do a ride like this without carbs! During the ride you would be running on kentones (from fat and protein metabolism), too many of which can make you really sick (and make your breath smell of pear drops, although only about 1/3 of people can actually smell ketones). Also by cutting out the carbs completely you play havoc with the hormones that regulate energy release (insulin and glucagon) so you will be exercising much less efficiently and at a serious risk of becoming hypoglycaemic (low blood sugar) and passing out.

Any carbs you eat before and after a major ride will be stored as much needed glycogen in your liver and muscles. These areas will be seriously depleted so there will be no danger of the occasional card being stored as fat. (Only excess carbs go to fat once these stores are full). Glycogen itself is a carbohydrate, in fact it is the reason that horse meat tastes reletively sweet - they have lots of it because they are athletes.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2011)

Don't eat too much horsemeat Rozz - it tastes allfoal and you'll end up in horspital. Always drink tea with two shergars though...

Blimey! I didn't know this was serious business - I just know that when you ride, your body becomes this nice fire that ingnites any fuel posted in the hatch. Of course, us disciplinarians don't take in useless carbs like beer and stuff, but piles of chips and other delicacies are tasty!  Regular riding is the best portion control that money can buy.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Regular riding is the best portion control that money can buy.



Don't I know it! I eat loads and stay skinny as a rake!


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon on down squire.....




There may be a few of us, the great unwashed ! Might we blend in ?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> There may be a few of us, the great unwashed ! Might we blend in ?



If you look as though you can ride a bike, Mark, you'll look out of place down South!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> There may be a few of us, the great unwashed ! Might we blend in ?



No problemo.. just let me know when so I can plan stuff


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> No problemo.. just let me know when so I can plan stuff




Whenever you plan to do the next one Ian. Ill keep an eye out for the thread.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> If you look as though you can ride a bike, Mark, you'll look out of place down South!




We might look as if we can, but its all bravado really


----------



## Martok (16 Sep 2011)

Having just read this article:

Surrey Police go after inconsiderate cyclists

and in particular this bit:



> A Police spokesperson said that this action was taken due to "quite a lot of anti-social cycling in the area." When asked to confirm what anti-social cycling was they said it applied to those who were riding more than two abreast, or in big groups, and causing cars to slow down.
> 
> Rule 66 of the Highway Code states: _never ride more than two abreast, and ride in single file on narrow or busy roads and when riding round bends_.
> 
> Cycling in groups is not restricted in any way.



I think we should do some more cycling around this route!


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2011)

Martok said:


> Having just read this article:
> 
> Surrey Police go after inconsiderate cyclists
> 
> ...



 s


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> s



In the summer Box Hill is swamped with cyclists....


----------



## Sapper (24 Sep 2011)

Hi all

a link to my blog I intend to do for the end to end ride..

arjenkins.blogspot.com


----------

